# Just picked up a Kubota RTV 900



## treeeman00

I just picked up a Kubota RTV 900 for $3400.  It is an 09 4x4 diesel manual dumpand 1900 hours.  It has a hard top heater, couple new rims and tires and it runs great.  The 4x4 wasnt engaging as the linkage was froze, the lights arent working and the winshield has been busted out.  I got the 4x4 working by soaking it with Kroil Oil and let it sit overnight, then lightly tapped with a hammer back and fourth and it freed up. Hopefully I got a good deal.


----------



## bczoom

$3400 sounds like a real good deal to me.  I know RTV's that are older by several years and with 4000 hours, it still sold for $5000.


----------



## treeeman00

thats very good to hear!  I just have to get the lights working and replace some ujoints


----------



## bczoom

Fuse box is between the bed and the seat.  Lift the bed and they're behind the plastic panel.

Looking at the pics, did you tie it down to the handle for the bed?  If so, why there instead of the rear draw bar (like you did on the front).

You mentioned heater.  Did it originally have a cab?


----------



## treeeman00

I did tie it down to the drawbar.  I just tied my excess to the dump bed handles and the roll cage.  Yes it did have a cab.


----------

